# 92504 in addtion to code 69210, 2014?



## kvandexter (Jan 13, 2014)

I know in the past you could not bill these to codes together, but my Doctors beleive now you can in 2014. Have any of you come across this issue? I have looked for information on the CMS website, but unsucessfully.


----------



## ehanna (Jan 13, 2014)

It doesn't appear that you can per my CPT expert 2014.  I hope this helps.

E


----------



## kvandexter (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks E. 
This is a mystery. I just heard back from the American Academy of Otolaryngology and was told we should be able to bill them together. Please see the response below.


Yes, per the CPT for ENT article 92504 may be reported in addition to 69210 if the criterion of 92504 are met.


American Academy of Otolaryngology—Head and Neck Surgery
1650 Diagonal Road | Alexandria, VA  22314
Phone: 703-535-3725  |  Fax: 703-299-1125  |  www.entnet.org
Follow on Twitter
Follow on Facebook


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 13, 2014)

Per the NCCI edits and Encoderpro, they bundle and a modifier is not allowed, 69210 is the only code reportable for 2014.  So if they were performed on contralateral ears, then the LT and RT modifier would be the only way you could attempt to bill them on the same date of service.


----------



## mburke81 (Jan 21, 2014)

Also just received notice from KZupko stating CPT allows reporting 92504 with 69210.  Not sure where this is coming from since CPT clearly states that 92504 is a separate procedure in the 2014 books as it has in the past and last year their workbook clearly states it is not billable.???  I have never gotten paid for both.


----------

